# iPhone 4 jailbreak hits from iPhone Dev Team (updated with video)



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> The Library of Congress made it legal, MuscleNerd showed us it was a go, and now Comex and company have delivered the long-awaited jailbreak to the fourth rendition of iPhone. According to their new page JailbreakMe, the hack works right on the iPhone 4 (or 3GS, or 3G, or iPad, or...) itself, using via the handset's Safari browser to reportedly break into most any iOS device. The servers are getting slammed pretty badly, and only a few Engadget editors have so much as seen the page pictured above so far, but rest assured we're testing this as we speak and will have more details up soon. Update: Sorry folks, we've tried repeatedly, but apparently the servers....


More here:http://i.engadget.com/2010/08/01/official-iphone-4-jailbreak-hits-from-iphone-dev-team/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Best of luck to those who try this... I hear it breaks FaceTime and MMS.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Best of luck to those who try this... I hear it breaks FaceTime and MMS.


Read update 7 in the article.....issues solved.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I wouldn't touch this with a ten foot pole. They are using a PDF exploit to run the script. Who knows what else they are doing.

No thanks.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, they are pretty well known and I imagine enough people with knowlege are jailbreaking that if they were doing something nefarious in the past, it would have come out. 

Of course, this does bring up a point. If the browser and iOS are so full of holes that this can be done, certainly, someone could do something pretty bad to your phone I imagine.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Look, show me something that outweighs the risk, and give me some confidence that the next iOS update won't wipe out the jailbreak and I'll consider it. Until then, I'll sit on the sidelines.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Look, show me something that outweighs the risk, and give me some confidence that the next iOS update won't wipe out the jailbreak and I'll consider it. Until then, I'll sit on the sidelines.


Yeah, that's my take as well.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Mr. Sweet is absolutely justified in his concern over jailbreaking his iphone. Apple had a history of releasing OS updates that will undo the jailbreak. That is Apples prerogative. I'm not convinced that it is wrong for Apple to be that way.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> iPhone 4 jailbreak enables FaceTime video calling over3G


http://i.engadget.com/2010/08/02/iphone-4-jailbreak-enables-facetime-video-calling-over-3g/


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh, I am certain the next iOS release will kill the jailbreak, at least for a while until they find another way around it. Especially sure they will fix the vector that allows it to work over mobile Safari so you'll probably have to slum it with a one click method like before in the future, but who knows.

I am torn. I really need the supposed coming fix for the Proximity sensor as thats the worst issue on my phone ( I have the antenna problem, but its not so hard to work around that.) but I would love to jailbreak for a few specific things, like the five Icon dock and maybe some animated icons as I am hopeful they will work much better on the iPhone 4 than before. ALso, facetime over 3G will not hurt, but I don;t anticipate doing it that much.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually with the patent ruling they need to start being carefull of what they do to stop jail breaking.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

It was not realy a patent ruling. The Library of Congress just said that Jailbreaking is a and exception to the DMCA banning all attempts to get around encryption. Apple is still perfectly legal in their efforts to stop it. Especially because to do it relys on security issues in the file system. (and I am all in favor of Jailbreaking)


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I did mine last night to grab a few backgrounds and ringtones at first then I'll grab other things later on.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

http://i.engadget.com/2010/08/04/apple-pdf-security-hole-fix-is-already-ready-to-go/



> JailbreakMe brought root to the iPhone 4-wielding masses, but also unearthed a nasty exploit in a PDF font. Thankfully for the rooted and those who never intended to root, Cupertino claims it has already patched the hole. "We're aware of the reported issue, we have already developed a fix and it will be available to customers in an upcoming software update," an Apple spokeswoman told CNET. We're not sure exactly when it will arrive, but we'd lay odds on soon --in the meantime, don't open any PDFs you don't....


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Really the only reason I jailbroke my phone was so that I could use tethering without altering my AT&T plan since I am grandfathered into the unlimited data plan.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

mutelight said:


> Really the only reason I jailbroke my phone was so that I could use tethering without altering my AT&T plan since I am grandfathered into the unlimited data plan.


This is what I would like to do so I can test whether getting an air card might be worthwhile (and save the try it, return it for when I know better that it might work). What did you need to do for this? Did you use the website jailbreak & after that, how do you get the apps for jailbroken phones?

And are you using MyWi?


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> This is what I would like to do so I can test whether getting an air card might be worthwhile (and save the try it, return it for when I know better that it might work). What did you need to do for this? Did you use the website jailbreak & after that, how do you get the apps for jailbroken phones?
> 
> And are you using MyWi?


Basically I jailbroke it using the http://jailbreakme.com website which installs Cydia. From there I installed the Rock application where I purchased MyWi.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

That was my intention as well. I've been reading that some people are having problems getting MyWi to work with WiFi on iPhone 4's, though, so I'm holding off for now.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> That was my intention as well. I've been reading that some people are having problems getting MyWi to work with WiFi on iPhone 4's, though, so I'm holding off for now.


I am currently running MyWi with WiFi tethering at 50% transmit power (to save battery) from my iPhone 4 to my laptop while streaming Sirius through my phone and ran this speed test.



Haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, cool, I am going to try it tonight. I only get a little over 1 meg down at the house on the phone, though, but at least the ping time is under 1200 ms.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Let me know how it goes. I am fortunate to live in an area with strong 3G wherever I travel so hopefully the data speeds hold up alright for you. I have also noticed that when I tether the phone to my laptop via USB that speeds on average are faster as the phone is plugged in and charging vs. the battery draining, so that would be another thing to try out.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My own desktop doesn't have wireless so I'll try the USB method first. Have you heard of an app called Tether? It is supposed to do the same thing as MyWi but is $5 with a 15 day trial.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> My own desktop doesn't have wireless so I'll try the USB method first. Have you heard of an app called Tether? It is supposed to do the same thing as MyWi but is $5 with a 15 day trial.


I haven't heard of it myself but it would definitely be worth giving them both a go as they both have free trials.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> My own desktop doesn't have wireless so I'll try the USB method first. Have you heard of an app called Tether? It is supposed to do the same thing as MyWi but is $5 with a 15 day trial.





mutelight said:


> I haven't heard of it myself but it would definitely be worth giving them both a go as they both have free trials.


I used Tether with my BlackBerry, it was worth the $.


----------



## jponte55 (Apr 21, 2009)

So what's the deal with using MyWi to tether data from the iphone to another device? I have no problem jailbreaking/rooting a phone. It really isn't as big a deal as some seem to think. There are very few things that can't be remedied by a restore. But by forwarding data to another device, is that breaking some kind of contract with AT&T and maybe even considered "stealing" data? Or is this one of those grey areas? Curious how others feel about this. 

I personally haven't tethered with any of these JB apps mainly because its odd that AT&T is offering the service for $20 a month and the app is a one time cost of $10. Seems too good to be true.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

mutelight said:


> Let me know how it goes. I am fortunate to live in an area with strong 3G wherever I travel so hopefully the data speeds hold up alright for you. I have also noticed that when I tether the phone to my laptop via USB that speeds on average are faster as the phone is plugged in and charging vs. the battery draining, so that would be another thing to try out.


The jailbreak was easy. The install of Rock was easy. the install & set up of MyWi was easy for WiFi tethering. The speeds are ok. I want to try USB tethering but am not sure how to set up the connection on the PC. I've enabled USB tethering in MyWi but of course the PC does not know about a USB modem. I'm currently googling how to do it. I don't need to enable Internet Tethering in Settings->General->Network do I because it wants me to call AT&T .

_ Oh, you need iTunes installed. Trying on my own pc now.

Well, that's way better. It's still not great -- I get between 1.1 & 2.0 meg down but the response time is so much better than satellite. I've got to connect to work tonight & will try it through USB to see if I am actually able to do stuff. _


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to hear that you got it all up and running. In the area that I use tethering I have noticed that the bandwidth is fine, even when I am connected via VPN to work and using Outlook. Also, last weekend when I was on the train I tried running Netflix on my laptop and the quality was surprisingly good.

I hope everything works well for you!


----------

